# PSE Bow identification



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it is a Proline.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Proline for sure


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Not a PSE..... Proline for sure......
DFA


----------



## proLite (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh cool, thank you. Any ideas on the model?


----------

